# Newby, and setting up a 15" ugly boat.



## Coley15 (May 18, 2018)

Advice on a poling platform? 
Nav light recomendations?
Motor recommendation? 
I'm all ears


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2018)

Welcome, that’s a whole lot to compute so give us a bit to read and I’m sure we’ll all chime in later.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2018)

Ok, I’d run the yami to keep investment low. You can find a good clean tiller for it on flea bay most likely. After getting motor on, I’d wet test several times before deciding the rest. Any good fab shop can build you a nice Poling perch. For nav lights just find some good quality made fixtures and you’ll be fine. And use the cash you save when keeping the yami for a jackplate purchase.


----------



## Coley15 (May 18, 2018)

I agree on motor, and ordered the $360 tiller kit for it. Any advice on jack plate brand?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

Can’t go wrong with a Bob’s


----------



## Coley15 (May 18, 2018)

I've made some good progress


----------



## Coley15 (May 18, 2018)

Ready for a test drive, and final adjustments.


----------

